# How to let people login my Gentoo box via Win's Exceed?

## lk42pro

Anyone has any idea on how to setup my Gentoo box so other people can access via Window's program Exceed? http://www.hummingbird.com/products/nc/exceed/index.html

----------

## mglauche

1) start sshd on your gentoo box:

emerge sshd

rc-script add sshd default (or so, just recalling from memory)

2) get putty for windows (search google for it, on the top of the page)

this is a GREAT ssh terminal for windows, got to the connection-ssh->tunnel tab, there select "enable X11 forwardin", save and connect to your gentoo box

3) start exeed  :Wink:  (did anyone try the cygnus x11 server for win32 yet ?)

4) start application  in the putty window (note: putty can load configs on startup, and can execute commands, and can auth against putty agent, so you can make a one click x-app launch. and its even secure!!  :Wink: 

hope this helps,

   Michael

----------

## lk42pro

thanks, i will try it and let you know if it works...

----------

## lahaine

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> 1) start sshd on your gentoo box:
> 
> emerge sshd
> 
> rc-script add sshd default (or so, just recalling from memory)
> ...

 

I assume this is included in openssh? I can't emerge sshd, it can't find it (and yes, I did an rsync).

Anyway, that way looks good if you want to be secure, but Exceed can be used if there are fewer security considerations (isolated network).

I can remotely telnet to my Gentoo box fine, and I can use Exceed telling it to use the Telnet remote method.

----------

## arkane

 *lahaine wrote:*   

>  *mglauche wrote:*   1) start sshd on your gentoo box:
> 
> emerge sshd
> 
> rc-script add sshd default (or so, just recalling from memory)
> ...

 

Yeah, your right, OpenSSH comes with sshd in it. (I did that last night and found that out)

Exceed can still be used no matter what... when you use putty to connect, it creates an encrypted socket layer that has X11-forwarding.  When you start an app, and it goes over the net connection, it does it over the SSH tunnel instead of blindly over the net. (theoretically anyway.)

I've done it once or twice, but I find it kinda cumbersome.  If I'm on a Windows machine and need to run an X11 app, I roll over to my other machine.....

That'll probably change in the future due to laziness and becoming too fat to move, though.

----------

## bk-tech

 *Quote:*   

> did anyone try the cygnus x11 server for win32 yet

 

Seems to work ok, runs a little slow.  And, successfully compiled fluxbox with ./configure && make && make install.  Very slow when trying to run an X program remotely.

----------

## lahaine

 *arkane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've done it once or twice, but I find it kinda cumbersome.  If I'm on a Windows machine and need to run an X11 app, I roll over to my other machine.....
> 
> That'll probably change in the future due to laziness and becoming too fat to move, though.

 

I'm already there on both counts so I've got an icon on my XP laptop that runs an xterm on the Gentoo machine, from there I can run what I like without moving an inch    :Smile: 

----------

## billatq

Don't forget to make sure that sshd allows tunneling of X programs!

```

X11Forwarding yes

```

----------

## garion911

Another method (insecure) that may be faster (no compression/encryption) would to be to use XDMCP to provide a "logon" screen..

You have to turn on XDMCP in your xdm program. Under kdm, you have to edit the /usr/kde/3/share/kdm/kdmrc file.

Then you would have to setup exceed to use XDMCP..

Its been a while since I've setup XDMCP, so I may be a little off on things.

----------

## syadnom

garion911 is right...you should setup XDMCP in kdm or gdm.  in kdm you MUST edit the kdmrc but in gdm it is in the configuration section of the login screen.  very handy. 

setup up XCEED to use XDMCP in broadcast mode and i will find ALL XDMCP servers around your local network for you, or you can connect directly via their IP address.

----------

## Yarrick

 *bk-tech wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   did anyone try the cygnus x11 server for win32 yet 
> 
> Seems to work ok, runs a little slow.  And, successfully compiled fluxbox with ./configure && make && make install.  Very slow when trying to run an X program remotely.

 

talking about slow remote x programs, i ran the UAE amiga emulator thru a ssh connection once. i started the good old game silkworm, and sometimes there came a new frame.  :Smile:  and it used A LOT of badwidth...

----------

## arkane

 *Yarrick wrote:*   

>  *bk-tech wrote:*    *Quote:*   did anyone try the cygnus x11 server for win32 yet 
> 
> Seems to work ok, runs a little slow.  And, successfully compiled fluxbox with ./configure && make && make install.  Very slow when trying to run an X program remotely. 
> 
> talking about slow remote x programs, i ran the UAE amiga emulator thru a ssh connection once. i started the good old game silkworm, and sometimes there came a new frame.  and it used A LOT of badwidth...

 

I hope it was over at least a 10 base connection  :Wink: 

----------

## line72

would any of these options let you use opengl ( say i wanted to run glxgears on my linux box and have it displayed on my windows box) i currently use vnc and it doesn't let me use opengl (glx extension could not be found)

----------

## klieber

moving to networking forum.

--kurt

----------

